# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Fab-corp

## dti

Το γνωστό (και δοκιμασμένο  :: ) on-line store του http://www.fab-corp.com έχει προσφορές λόγω της εορτής τιης 4ης Ιουλίου στις ΗΠΑ. 
Αν και η γιορτή πέρασε, οι προσφορές ισχύουν ακόμη για λίγες ημέρες!
Εγώ από τις ευκαιρίες, εντόπισα σαν πολύ καλή, μία omni κεραία με 8 dbi gain και τιμή μόλις $60 !!!

----------


## dti

Nα συμπληρώσω επίσης, οτι το fab-corp έχει το κατάλληλο pigtail σε περίπτωση που συμφωνήσουμε να αγοράσουμε ομαδικά, το D-Link 614+ wireless router. 
Το pigtail που απαιτείται είναι τύπου Reverse Polarity SMA to N Male, και κοστίζει $22. 
Το pigtail μας χρειάζεται για να συνδέσουμε εξωτερική κεραία με N-type κοννέκτορα στο router, αφού βέβαια μετακινήσουμε την (αφαιρούμενη έτσι κι αλλιώς) κεραία στο πίσω μέρος.
Εννοείται οτι χρειαζόμαστε 2 pigtails εφόσον θέλουμε να αντικαταστήσουμε και τις 2 κεραίες (για εσωτερική χρήση) που έρχονται πακέτο με το router.

----------

